# 2004 25Rss For Sale



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Located in the high desert of So. california. This is a nice 2004 25rss with almost all the upgrades that can be done are done. My 2004 25rss has been my baby and has not had any corners cut and all the maintance done always. This unit has all the standard features that came with Outbacks. It is the Fawn interior with light oak trim. White cabnets and apliances including the oven. Here is what makes this Outback special, all the upgrades.

All Alum. front cap. (no delame here)
Built-in 3600 watt genrac generator with remote start feature
2- 80 watt and 1-65 watt solar panels with isolation relays between generator and panels
Shock absorber kit for Al-ko axle with four shocks
Upgraded springs for Al-ko axle upgrading from 6000 to 7000 pound capacity
Greaseable brass bushings for springs 
Awnings on side and rear slideouts
4 new Denman radial tires
New LED marker lights 
New resessed LED brake and turn signal lights
4 LED back-up lights wired to main cord for automatic back-up lights operation (two on the rear side and two on the back, lights up great for night time pull-ins)
Built-in water regulator
Built-in water accumilator tank
Self retracting electrical cord reel and upgraded wire to main electric panel (from 10 AWG wire to 8 AWG wire)
Exterior exhausing microwave stove vent
Electric tounge jack
BAL 24" scissor levelers
Built-in slide out pantry for can goods
Reinforced and insulated walls for bathroom
Retractable shower door
New curtain seperating living area from bunks and bathroom
Three new exterior storage bins. One under the refrige aprox. 12x12, one under the bathroom cabnet aprox 18x24, one in the side skirt below the outside shower aprox. 48x10
Storage box located between the rear bumper and the Outback for storage of rear side-out supports
New easy access drain shut-off valves for fresh, hot and low point drains
2 6 volt batteries
Reeses Dual cam anti-sway hitch system

I think I got everything. Like I stated above this unit is in great shape and has served us well. It is ready to roll. Asking price 14500.00, I can be contacted at [email protected] or through Outbackers.

Thanks for looking Kirk.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What are you moving up to?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Andy, We are not moving up just downsizing. We haven't been useing the outback. We went out once last year and twice this year. The cost in savings from insurance and the payment will help out, times are tight. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is a bump. I can't believe I have had no interest in this unit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Post up some pictures, that may help. I know times are tough for a lot of people so a new to them trailer may not be in the cards.


----------



## davidcur (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello

Is the trailer still available? I live in San Marcos Ca and am looking for a 25rs.I would like to look at it if is available.

Let me know

Thanks 
Dave


----------

